# Imposible instalar y eliminar lenguajes en plasma (solución)

## cameta

Incluso tras un emerge --unmerge kde-l10n kde4-l10n kdepim-l10n las traducciones de kde siguen apareciendo en  system settings

Me aparece el español de España y el American English. Por cierto el KDE ahora me aparece en catalán lenguaje que compile pero que tampoco apareció nunca en la configuración regional para ser seleccionado. He intentado compilar el idioma francés pero este tampoco apareció. Lo he intentado con un usuario nuevo, sin obtener ningún resultado.

```
ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" L10N="ca ca-valencia en-GB -ar -ast -bg -bs -cs -da -de -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/kdepim-l10n-16.08.3:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" L10N="ca ca-valencia en-GB -ar -ast -bg -bs -cs -da -de -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.08.3:4::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug {-test}" L10N="ca ca-valencia en-GB -ar -ast -bg -bs -cs -da -de -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

```

```
locale                                                                                                                                                      

LANG=ca_ES.UTF-8                                                                                                                                                            

LC_CTYPE="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

 *Quote:*   

> eselect locale list
> 
> Available targets for the LANG variable:
> 
>   [1]   C
> ...

 

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## cameta

Nuevo intento

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords 

=kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.2 ~amd64

=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.12.2 ~amd64

=kde-apps/kdepim-l10n-16.12.2 ~amd64

emerge --unmerge kde-l10n kde4-l10n kdepim-l10n

service xdm stop

emerge -pv kde-l10n kde4-l10n kdepim-l10n

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] kde-apps/kde-l10n-16.12.2:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" L10N="ca ca-valencia en-GB es -ar -ast -bg -bs -cs -da -de -el -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] kde-apps/kdepim-l10n-16.12.2:5::gentoo  USE="handbook -debug" L10N="ca ca-valencia en-GB es -ar -ast -bg -bs -cs -da -de -el -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] kde-apps/kde4-l10n-16.12.2:4::gentoo  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug {-test}" L10N="ca ca-valencia en-GB es -ar -ast -bg -bs -cs -da -de -el -eo -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt-BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr-Latn -sr-Latn-ijekavsk -sr-ijekavsk -sv -tr -ug -uk -wa -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

service xdm start
```

Y seguimos igual

http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah33/suecochino2/languagesettings_zpsedvfophp.png

----------

## cameta

Solucionado. Hay que reemerger systemsettings.

```
tux mestres # emerge -pv systemsettings

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.8.5:5::gentoo  USE="gtk handbook -classic -debug" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

tux mestres # emerge -q systemsettings

 * IMPORTANT: 17 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.8.5::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.8.5::gentoo

>>> Recording kde-plasma/systemsettings in "world" favorites file...

 * IMPORTANT: 17 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah33/suecochino2/languagesettings2_zpsxaf5ehiy.png

----------

